# Sophia Thomalla - Da muss Mann durch (2015) - 1080p



## kalle04 (4 Juli 2015)

*Sophia Thomalla - Da muss Mann durch (2015) - 1080p*



 

 

 

 

 

 

45,4 MB - mkv - 1912 - 792 - 01:03 min

Sophia Thomalla - Da muss Mann durch (2015) - 1080p - uploaded.net​


----------



## rotbuche (5 Juli 2015)

Diese Auftritte könnte sie ruhig öfter haben!:WOW:

Danke für Sophias tolle Titten!


----------



## Rolli (5 Juli 2015)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## mr_red (5 Juli 2015)

Wow 

hot!

Thx


----------



## Voyeurfriend (5 Juli 2015)

Es sind einfach Prachtsdinger! :thumbup: Und da stört es mich auch nicht, dass der Onkel Doktor ein bisschen nachgeholfen hat...  Bravo, Sophia!


----------



## chini72 (7 Juli 2015)

:thx: für sexy SOPHiA!!


----------



## Goosefuss (8 Juli 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## sahne1 (8 Juli 2015)

Träumchen!! Mehr davon!! :thumbup:


----------



## bg1 (8 Juli 2015)

Danke sehr schön.


----------



## Jo009 (9 Juli 2015)

Sehr schön, danke!!


----------



## kelso (11 Juli 2015)

Oha. Na danke. Nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## Geldsammler (18 Juli 2015)

jawoll, danke fürs Video


----------



## berndveit (19 Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für das Video.
:thx:


----------



## Punisher (19 Juli 2015)

geile Möpse


----------



## smokeonthewater (22 Juli 2015)

:thx: Sie hat gelernt, worauf es ankommt: Titten und Arsch. Und worauf es nicht ankommt: Hirn.


----------



## Ronstadt23 (31 Juli 2015)

smokeonthewater schrieb:


> :thx: Sie hat gelernt, worauf es ankommt: Titten und Arsch. Und worauf es nicht ankommt: Hirn.



Jeder hat das Recht seine eigene Meinung zu äußern. Aber die Aussage über Sophia Thomalla „Sie hat gelernt, worauf es ankommt: Titten und Arsch. Und worauf es nicht ankommt: Hirn.“ ist aus meiner Sicht respektlos und abwertend. Sie degradiert Sophia Thomalla zu einem Sexobjekt, das keine Intelligenz besitzt. Sophia Thomalla mag sich zwar in den gezeigten Szenen eher mit ihrem nackten Körper und dessen Rundungen in Szene setzen anstatt eine anspruchsvolle Rolle darzubieten. Aber es ist ihre bewusste Entscheidung diesen Weg zu wählen, um Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen. Das zeigt, dass sie sich bewusst Gedanken gemacht hat wie sie dies am besten anstellen kann. Und darin äußert sich ihre Intelligenz, wie auch immer man diese letztendlich bewertet. Man mag zwar über Sophia Thomalla denken, was man möchte. Aber ihr die Nichtexistenz von Intelligenz zu unterstellen geht völlig fehl, denn sie hat eine bewusste Entscheidung hinsichtlich ihrer Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit getroffen und diese Entscheidung gilt es zu respektieren. Abschließend verweise ich auf das 2015-07-21 FOCUS Interview „Nach „Schlag den Star“ will Sophia Thomalla zu „WWM“: „Für Günther Jauch ziehe ich mich so aufreizend an, dass er sich verhaspelt““, wo Sophia Thomalla ihre Intelligenz mittels wunderbar ironischen Antwortkontern beweist. 

Unabhängig von den vorherigen Ausführungen bedanke ich herzlich mich für das Video von der schönen Sophia Thomalla. Auch wenn sie mit nackten Tatsachen glänzt und dabei bewusst die Rundungen ihres sexy Körpers präsentiert, macht sie das doch auf eine sehr sympathische Art und Weise. Einerseits kokettiert sie mit den Begehrlichkeiten des männlichen Geschlechts, als sie der unbedeckten Venus gleich mit einem leichten Lächeln einen Blick über die Schulter in Richtung des schüchternen und verlegenen Pauls wirft. Anderseits steht sie selbstbewusst zu ihrem unbedeckten Körper, als sie zur Aufforderung sich anzuziehen dies mit der Bemerkung kontert, dass man doch unter sich sei. Gerade letzteres zeigt von einer gesunden Portion Selbstbewusstsein und Stehvermögen. Und deswegen mag ich Sophia Thomalla.


----------



## Jacket1975 (1 Aug. 2015)

Sehr schöne Pics . Danke fürs Einstellen !!


----------



## Merker45 (19 Apr. 2016)

HOT! Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder sind die Brüste seit dem Playboy größer geworden?


----------



## frank4t2 (22 Apr. 2016)

:thxir für die tollen Bilder


----------

